# Aberdeen livery prices?



## LKKB (18 February 2014)

I'm tentatively considering a move up to Aberdeen but was trying to figure out what salary I would need to be earning to be able to afford the move!  Can anyone tell me how much I would be looking to pay in livery?  

I would be looking for assisted DIY or part livery with an indoor school, decent hacking and preferably with the option of 24/7 turnout all year round.  Are there many yards offering such a thing, or are we spoilt in Edinburgh?


----------



## Tayto (18 February 2014)

I am on a yard with an indoor and outdoor school and amazing hacking. I am on DIY livery which includes haylage in the field, horses rug changed in morning and turned out, horse taken in at night, 1 net of haylage overnight and 1 bag of pellets pers week. This costs £265 which seems to be a reasonable price in the area I am in.  Horses are stabled overnight from November - May and out 24/7 from May - November.


----------



## khalswitz (21 February 2014)

I do full DIY grass, including all haylage, for £40 per week, and the yard offers DIY stabled including haylage but no bedding etc for £50 per week. There is an indoor, outdoor, jump field, XC fences and a canter track, hacking not amazing but ok. There is a service on site for bring in/turn out/rug change/feed/muck out/hold for farrier if required but costs extra.


----------



## Mithras (24 February 2014)

I split my time between both places and I find them very similar on prices for full livery.  There are more DIY yards close to Aberdeen which are very cheap but quite basic.  This might be changing as due to new developments to the west of the city, several yards are having to close down.  There are always a few very luxurious yards in both places which are more expensive, but I find you can get full livery in both for around £400 a month or thereabouts - in Aberdeen for some reason they intend not to include hard feed and you provide your own.


----------



## Daytona (3 March 2014)

My yard charges £380 for assisted DIY. Ie they turn out for you.  

Full is £445 

Neither includes bedding which is another £60/70 a month

It has 75x20 indoor
60x20 outdoor
Square outdoor jumping paddock


----------



## LKKB (3 March 2014)

Thanks all, much appreciated. I currently pay £177 for DIY with a stable, nothing included, but excellent fields, facilities and offroad hacking.   

I know I will need at least assisted DIY since the potential new job will be going out to sites and the occassional trip offshore, but I don't want and can't afford full livery. 

The new job (if I get it!) would be based in Torry, if anyone could recommend any yards on that side of the city it would be really helpful.


----------



## khalswitz (3 March 2014)

LKKB said:



			Thanks all, much appreciated. I currently pay £177 for DIY with a stable, nothing included, but excellent fields, facilities and offroad hacking.   

I know I will need at least assisted DIY since the potential new job will be going out to sites and the occassional trip offshore, but I don't want and can't afford full livery. 

The new job (if I get it!) would be based in Torry, if anyone could recommend any yards on that side of the city it would be really helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Probably closest is to go Stonehaven/Maryculter way? 

I wouldn't expect to get assisted stabled livery with facilities and hacking for much less than 230 or so a month?


----------



## LKKB (3 March 2014)

The stable isn't essential so long as there are decent fields and tie up areas. I dont want to skimp on facilities though.


----------



## Thumperbell (2 August 2015)

Hi
Not sure if you found a good livery yard?
was going to say I am looking for a share and could help you out while offshore etc?
just a thought  Would be cheaper than paying for the extras via the yard.


----------



## Hamishmccrackle (8 August 2015)

Halymyres in Stonehaven is lovely, near Tory just 20 min drive 30x60 outdoor school 20x40 indoor school and a jumps field in summer also has amazing hacking in their own and neighbouring farms all there are nice and helpful also would be happy (for extra cost) to put on full for a few days if you go off shore they do grass DIY part DIY and full prices are on website and would be happy to help if you phone only problem is I think they may have a waiting list but not too sure website is www.halymyres.co.uk


----------

